# Long Island/Suffolk County



## snowleopard (Jan 10, 2011)

Hi all

I'm a lady  plow driver in Suffolk County looking to put my 2 trucks to work during this upcoming blizzard. Seems that the few guys I was subcontracting for lost their accounts. Anyway...if anyone needs help out there my trucks are ready to roll! I have a few drivers...so we can switch off for break time and such. I've been doing snowplowing for 7 years now with my own trucks and did it years ago too. 

2003 F550 Landscape Body 9" Fisher Plow
2004 F350 4X4 Pickup-great for cleanups!

All diesel trucks...the best!!

I also run my 2006 F250 Harley Truck with bagged salt (for the private homes my son shovels...yes I said shovels) and it's my taxi to exchange drivers! I have 2 very capable sons that both plow as well as my husband. 

NEED WORK ASAP!!

Thanks!!

Services by Jackie
516-526-1378


----------



## snowleopard (Jan 10, 2011)

Couldn't edit again...forgot to put in my post on the 2004 F350 I have a 8' Fisher HD plow

READY TO GO!!

See ya out in the snow


----------



## snowleopard (Jan 10, 2011)

*Ready to roll!*

Yippee! :yow!:

More snow on the way. Ready to roll for anyone that needs help during this next storm...

Jackie


----------

